# 22-250



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

my dad was looking at a 22-250 and he didnt know if it was good for deer hunting so if anyone knows any good information bout the gun i would appreciate it alot.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

yes it will kill a deer, no it is not your best choice. Something with a bigger bullet would be better. If your looking for a dual purpose gun, maybe try a 243, 7mm-08 or 308. Check some of the other post on here for gun choices. The 22-250 is awesome on coyotes and fox.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

22-250 will be fine for deer with the right bullets. Barnes TSX comes quickly to mind. Also, swift makes a scirrocco in a 75 gr that would be pretty good if you rifle will stabilize it.


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

A 22-250 is just fine for deer. I can't even guess how many deer I've killed with mine, also you can take the same gun coyote hunting. It's a win win situation. If anyone tells you a 22-250 isnt a deer gun, then they arent a very good shot!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Using a .22-250 as a primary deer rifle is like using a .17 as a primary coyote gun....will it kill....yes.....is it the best choice, no.

A 250 will kill deer with good shot placement, but unless you can guarantee perfect shot placement every time, your better off going bigger, especially if this is for PRIMARILY deer.

If you want a versatile caliber, take a good look at .243. Better for deer, and still good for coyotes, but big for fox....but their arent many fox anymore.


----------



## STexhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Just my 2 cents worth. I have a friend that used nothing else but a 22/250, but he was an excellent shot and shot deer only in the neck inside of 200 yds. While I have a great shooting 22/250 I don't use it on deer. I only use it for coyotes. I think you would be better off with a 270, 308 or 30/06. I like the idea of more energy and bigger holes.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I was playing Cabelas Big Game Hunter on the Wii the other day and had a one shot kill on a Water Buffalo. What the heck?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Like others said if it is for strictly deer hunting I'd definately go with a bigger caliber. If your looking for a deer/coyote gun I'd go with a .243.

.243 is the smallest I'd use for deer. Leave the .22-250 for the varnmints.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

22-250 will work fine just make sure ya hit it in the boiler room with some good bullets


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

the 250 is a very good deer gun. i killed a deer at 400 yards this year with mine and it went right down. its all shot placement. you can shoot a deer with a 243 or a 22 250 if you don't send it through the boiler room you will be taking up the trail no matter what a good shot is the key the caliber is not all that important


----------



## bradguck (Jun 12, 2007)

Keep in mind also that the 22-250 is not legal in some states, so be sure to check the state you plan to use it in. In MN in is not legal in ND it is, so check your state before buying.

I think that for a kill shot with any caliber that shot placement is very important. With that said I think it is important to use a caliber and load that has significant energy out to the maximum range you plan to shoot. So go bigger, maybe a .243 or a 7mm-08 :sniper:


----------



## huntinhick (Jan 7, 2008)

it is a fine gun but I would only hand load my shells for deer
:sniper: :run:


----------



## Northern Hunter (Jan 16, 2008)

I mostly use my 22-250 for coyotes, foxes, etc. More of a varmit rifle.


----------

